# Inquisitor Templates



## Fredrik Svanberg (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are class and npc templates for creating Ragesian inquisitors, including special inquisitor powers that replace some powers that ordinary clerics get.

Ragesian inquisitors are spellcasters (almost exclusively clerics) who revere their leader Leska almost as a god. Inquisitors are typically heretics of gods of fire or magic. Their favored weapon is the hand claw (Katar). They all wear masks to conceal their faces; males favor bear skulls, while female inquisitor masks are more stylized, like masquerade masks.

This template is for customizing an existing creature from the MM, turning it into an elite monster.

*Ragesian Inquisitor Elite Controller (Leader)*
Defenses: +2 Will
Saving Throws: +2
Action Point: 1
Hit Points: +8 per level + Constitution score
Weapon Proficiency: Simple weapons, Katar
Armor Proficiency: Cloth, leather, hide
Trained Skills: Religion and Intimidate plus one other skill from the cleric class list
Class Features: Channel Divinity, Interrogator, burning hands, Implement Holy symbol
Powers: Inquisitors gain cleric prayers.


The template below is for creating regular NPCs.

*Inquisitor NPC*
Power Source: Divine. Role: Controller (Leader)
Defenses: +2 Will
Hit Points: 8 per level + Constitution score
Weapon Proficiency: Simple weapons, Katar
Armor Proficiency: Cloth, leather, hide
Trained Skills: Intimidate, plus one skill from the cleric class list
Class Features: Channel Divinity, Interrogator, burning hands, Implement Holy symbol
Powers: Inquisitors gain cleric prayers.


*Inquisitor Special Abilities*
Inquisitors do not get the Turn Undead and Divine Fortune features of Channel Divinity. Instead they get Rebuke Magic and Reactive Countermagic. Inquisitors are not particularly devoted to healing. Instead of Healing Lore they get Interrogator, which grants a +2 bonus to Intimidate and +1 to attack rolls on powers with the Fear keyword. Instead of healing word they get a special version of burning hands.

Channel Divinity: Reactive Countermagic Cleric Feature
The inquisitor's faith and special training protects him from magic.
Encounter * Divine
Immediate Reaction Personal
Trigger: When hit by a spell or prayer.
Effect: The spell or prayer misses.

Channel Divinity: Rebuke Magic Cleric Feature
You burn magic users with your faith, push them back and root them in place.
Encounter * Divine, Implement, Fire
Standard Action Close burst 2 (5 at 11th level, 8 at 21st level)
Target: Each creature with an arcane or divine powersource class in burst
Attack: Wisdom vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d10 + Wisdom modifier fire damage, and you push the target a number of squares equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier. The target is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
Increase damage to 2d10 + Wisdom modifier at 5th level, 3d10 + Wisdom modifier at 11th level, 4d10 + Wisdom modifier at 15th level, 5d10 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level, and 6d10 + Wisdom modifier at 25th level.
Miss: Half damage, and the target is not pushed or immobilized.

Burning Hands Inquisitor Feature
A fierce burst of flame erupts from your hands and scorches nearby foes.
Encounter (special) * Divine, Fire, Implement
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round. At 16th level you can use this power three times per encounter.
Standard Action Close blast 5
Target: Each creature in blast
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + Wisdom modifier fire damage.
Increase the damage to 3d6 at 11th level and 5d6 at 21st level.



I would have preferred a unique and better name for the Burning Hands power but I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Zinovia (Jun 28, 2008)

Fredrik Svanberg said:


> I would have preferred a unique and better name for the Burning Hands power but I'm in a hurry.




Cleansing Fire perhaps?  

Nice work, thanks for sharing it.


----------

